# Hello



## blinky (Dec 1, 2008)

My name is Blinky. I am researching my family tree. A member of my family served in the merchant navy.


----------



## blinky (Dec 1, 2008)

A message to anybody who served on SS manchester trader 3 which was in dock on the 21/4/1956, in the port of the norfolk, west virginia. My cousin Bryan Feeney was deck hand on this ship, he tragically drowned in the elizabeth river newport news. He was 22 years old. I would be grateful to hear from anybody who remembers him.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Blinky, a warm welcome to you. Thank you for joining the community and making your first postings, I am only sorry that a certain sadness brings you here, but hopefully you will find some answers. Do enjoy the site and all it has to offer and we very much look forward to your further postings with news of success. (Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew, Blinky.
I'm sure someone aboard will be able to help and set you on the right course for some information.
Enjoy the voyage.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will ejoy the site.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Blinky to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Blinkey to this great site. Hope someone can assist with your query
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

blinky,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey, I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
I am sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime, have a good look around the site. (Thumb)


----------

